# USDA Prime 1 Ribeyes $5.97/lb at HEB



## JJGold1 (May 6, 2010)

In this week circular. Awesome deal! Time to break out the vacuum sealer and stock up for the summer.


----------



## Bukmstr (Nov 12, 2004)

Bought some yesterday!!! They were awesome....


----------



## Richard P (Jun 20, 2010)

I just got some and they had a sign up saying they were sorry but there was a misprint in the circular and it should have said limit 2 packages. I got mine but Ill be back to get more. You cant hardly beat that deal.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

I'm wondering if the scanner automatically knows you are over the limit or is it up to the checker. Anyone?


----------



## boat_money (May 21, 2004)

MEGABITE said:


> I'm wondering if the scanner automatically knows you are over the limit or is it up to the checker. Anyone?


it's up to the checker. just like "with a minimum additional $10 purchase."


----------



## great white fisherman (Jun 24, 2008)

Looked at them in Klein HEB and they had more fat than meat. I did not buy any


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

boat_money said:


> it's up to the checker. just like "with a minimum additional $10 purchase."


Cool, thanks, I'll look for one that's preoccupied with flirting with the bagger. :dance:


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Raise & feed out your own cattle and is is about $1.85 a pound (at today's prices), regardless if it is ribeyes, brisket, oxtails, various roasts or hamburger. Kind of like growing your own produce... Just sayin'...


----------



## banpouchi (Feb 21, 2011)

That is true WR unless you have to count your land price. I used to raise beef and even won reserve champion at the county fair. I am curious if you are adding in the packing cost or do you do your own.

As I now live where I can't have cows, I will settle for HEB. By the way the one in Humble had the sign out 2 with a 10 dollar purchase. I got what I wanted (more than 2) plus the 10 dollar purchase, went thru the self checkout and no problem. Don't even think the extra 10 makes a difference.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

My wife was able to pick up 12 excellent looking prime ribeyes this morning at the Pearland store!!!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Brete said:


> My wife was able to pick up 12 excellent looking prime ribeyes this morning at the Pearland store!!!


Glad she didn't get jacked with all that meat... :slimer:


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Glad she didn't get jacked with all that meat... :slimer:


Bad news is I gotta go eat a bunch of nasty old crawfish tomorrow...


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Brete said:


> Bad news is I gotta go eat a bunch of nasty old crawfish tomorrow...


Come eat some more Sunday bro! I'll pay for a ribeye straight up trade!


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Come eat some more Sunday bro! I'll pay for a ribeye straight up trade!


Hell I might take a ribeye with me tomorrow. Crawfish are way over rated in my opinion....and I have a bunch of crawfish ponds.....lol


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Well there is beer involved... we may be able to get them to boil you a ribeye if you ask nice...LOL


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

JJGold said:


> In this week circular. Awesome deal! Time to break out the vacuum sealer and stock up for the summer.


Thanks for the heads up went and got 4 today. :texasflag


----------



## JJGold1 (May 6, 2010)

great white fisherman said:


> Looked at them in Klein HEB and they had more fat than meat. I did not buy any


Don't look at the pre-packaged steaks, they have the same price at the meat counter. The butcher asked me how many I'd like, I said pick out the best 12. They were perfect, $75.00 for 12 1.5 inch thick Prime Ribeyes is an insanely grat deal.

Ask the guy to cut and trim you some steaks! My guess is you're not a ribeye eater.


----------



## Drew_Smoke (May 21, 2004)

I had the butcher cut me off a rib roast. Smoked it with cherry wood I had sent from Va and wow it was good. So good I bought another and smoked it yesterday. I will put it in the oven for our Easter dinner.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

banpouchi said:


> That is true WR unless you have to count your land price.
> 
> I am curious if you are adding in the packing cost or do you do your own.


I already owned the land so that is a mute point.

I have done my own (I have a walk-in cooler & band saw) & I have had them done locally. The cost changes constantly, which determines whether I do it or someone else does it. If someone else does it, they get to keep the cuts that I don't want.


----------

